# "sleeping through the night is a developmental milestone"



## celia (Apr 22, 2005)

So.... my lo just turned 1. We co-sleep and I nurse on demand. He still nurses every two hours, if not more frequently every night, all night.

I'm just wondering... for those who had this arrangment and did no sort of "sleep training" or night weaning-- WHEN did your kids sleep through the night- or atleast... I don't know four hour stretches?? I understand the concept of it as a naturally occuring milestone I'm just wondering WHEN I may be getting some sleep again


----------



## SandraS (Jan 18, 2007)

#1: about 7 months
#2: about 3 weeks
#3: about 1 month
#4: still not "STTN"

They're all different, and there is no "normal"!


----------



## 1littlebit (Jun 1, 2008)

um he sttn for a few months and then not the next few and then he did again.. and now he mostly does unless hes sick or something.


----------



## pantrygirl (Jan 5, 2009)

I think it differs with each child. Some of my friends have 18 month olds who still nurse to bed and wake up as soon as mom shifts or de-latches. Others have told me their 9 month olds nurse to sleep and don't wake up until the morning.

What's the definition of sleeping through the night? Whenever my pediatrician mentions it I sort of glaze over because I think babies and kids don't sleep through the night like adults sleep through the night. (That's just my theory.)

This is my first child and she's 11 months old. I nurse her to bed and used to wake up every 90 minutes. I would change her diaper and nurse her back to bed.

Recently (maybe 2 weeks ago), she has been nursing to bed, wakes up 90 minutes later for a diaper change and another nursing session but then sleeps for 4-5 hours straight before waking up again for a diaper change and nursing session. She falls back to sleep and wakes up 90 minutes later and we repeat this until she wakes up around 7:30am.

In my opinion, the 4-5 hours constitutes sleeping through the night.


----------



## tanyam926 (May 25, 2005)

If you mean 4 or 5 hrs, mine were doing that by about 4 months. This is highly variable though. Teething pain, colds and flus, etc. will disrupt this but then it goes back to normal.

If you mean all night from going to bed to morning wake up, my oldest has been doing it since he was about 4, the others are younger than 4.


----------



## mommy2maya (Jun 7, 2003)

It depends on what you consider sleeping thru the night. I consider sttn going down sometime in the evening, and then up for good in the morning, with no awake period inbetween. Note that nursing doesn't count as awake period, as we cosleep and no one is waking in the night. So, as far as that goes, my babies all did that pretty much from the beginning.

If you mean put baby/toddler in bed, see them again in the morning, not waking thru the night? Around 2yr. and night weaned.


----------



## lucy8180 (Dec 3, 2008)

just wanted to say i'm in the same boat and wondering when the sleep will happen without any 'training'. my daughter just turned one and is usually up every two hours nursing.


----------



## Swandira (Jun 26, 2005)

I think this is highly variable. The pattern I've seen so far is this: My kids would sleep through -- nine to 11 hours without a peep -- and then nurse a little bit and go back to sleep for a couple more hours -- from somewhere in the newborn phase, and then would suddenly start waking three or four times a night at five months old. (My youngest just started doing this, so I don't know how long it's going to last.) The older two continued to wake up somewhere between one and five times a night until around two years old, when they both, seemingly spontaneously, stopped nursing to sleep, stopped all routine nightwaking, and began sleeping like a grownup, only for much longer.

I hope it gets better for you soon!


----------



## Barbee (Nov 27, 2004)

Mine didn't sttn until he was two. Once that last molar came in he slept like a champ. Before that we were up every 90 minutes or so. Now he sleeps 12 hours straight.


----------



## tuscany123 (Feb 15, 2004)

DD sttn at 1. Then she didn't. Then she did. Then not. This went on for a long while! She is 5 now, and often wakes up at night, and comes to bed with us.

DS is 1. He began sttn at 7 months. Then he was off and on again. Had a 7 week ear infection, and everything went to hell in a handbasket! But now he is sttn again. But in no way do I think this is permanant, babies change too fast.

Every babe is different. It's so incredible.


----------



## JessBB (Apr 10, 2007)

Ds1: 2 years, 4 months and 9 days, better known as last night.







By STTN I mean all night alone in his room. I am thinking it'll be a one-off, though. We never sleep-trained, night weaned at 14 months and weaned at 17.5 months. He moved to his own room in January, and we have slowly been moving towards him staying in there by himself, though he usually wakes up 1-2x & comes to get one of us to cuddle him back to sleep.

Ds2 (3 mo): pretty much from birth. Go figure!


----------

